# Unique Silk Batik Pens, Phase 2



## Bob in SF (Jun 4, 2016)

Here is the first Batik Baby - tube-in cast with Alumilite Clear Slow in one of Fred Wissen's slimline tube-in molds - so far, so good:






Here's the link to Phase 1
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f178/unique-silk-batik-pens-phase-1-a-141016/

Fun weekend ahead.

Happy Saturday to all - Bob


----------



## JohnU (Jun 4, 2016)

Very unique Bob!  Thanks for showing.  I really enjoy your creative posts. I still revisit the marble making.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jun 4, 2016)

Many thanks for kind words, John.

The same nice lady also wants shibori-style dyed silk pens - another fun little challenge.  

I'm starting out with the "pole" shibori technique - sewed a Habotai 8mm silk tube, scrunched it up onto 3/4" PVC, reverse turned slowly between centers on the lathe while lightly sponge-brushing on some Jacquard green label dyes; then stretched out the dyed silk tube to dry.  Next step will be to cut it open, steam fix the dyes, then handle it the same way as the batik.
Lathe-assisted shibori:





- Bob


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 4, 2016)

Cool pen Bob!.....love the colors and effect!


----------



## Bob in SF (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks, Charlie - fun process.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jun 5, 2016)

Phase 2 completed - 7 Unique Silk Batik pens - moving onto the shibori-dyed silk pens (she wants a set of 7 shibori's):





Best regards - Bob


----------



## Bob in SF (Jun 11, 2016)

First run of Shibori-dyed silk - ready for pen making:




I'll start another thread about it after I get a little farther along - fun variety of dyeing techniques dating back about 12 centuries.
- Bob


----------



## Bob in SF (Jun 20, 2016)

My dear textile designing friend emailed me Sat. AM and ordered a sextet of Batiks - this time with metal flakes - so I obliged her (a little more pizazz than the "plain" batiks):





She's eager to collaborate on some future projects - why not? - I'll be the same age whether I do or don't - choosing do.

- Bob


----------

